# Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht



## tuxedo (17 April 2006)

Hi!

Es gibt meines Erachtens eine weitere Variante der bekannten Abzock-Masche: In diesem Fall werden angeblich im Auftrag verschiedener Institute Testpersonen gesucht für Medikamententests. Den Probanten werden Vergütungen von 500€ bis 4000€ versprochen. Allerdings müssen die potenziellen Tester zunächst - wahrscheinlich als eine Art Schutzgebühr - 80€ entrichten. Diese Kosten sind in der üblichen Art und Weise ganz unten auf der Anmeldeseite versteckt.

Das Layout der Seite ist weit weg von dem, was man professionell nennen kann und auch vom CSS- oder HTML-Code fehlerhaft.

Die Seite findet man, wenn man z.B. mit dem Wort "tester" eine Url nach dem neuen S*******lein-Muster bildet (wobei diese beiden wohl nichts mit der Seite zu tun haben), oder wenn man z.B. mit den Begriffen "meditester" und "gesucht" experimentiert.

Im Aff******-Forum gibts auch schon einen Thread dazu.

Viele Grüße
und nachträglich schöne Osterfeiertage

Matthias

P.S.: Ist die Person, die im Impressum angegeben ist, einer der bekannten Verdächtigen?


----------



## sascha (17 April 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Siehe die AGB unter Punkt 3, bestens versteckt:


----------



## advisor (18 April 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Fall werden angeblich im Auftrag verschiedener Institute Testpersonen gesucht für Medikamententests.


Wer unbedingt Proband werden will, der sollte so schlau sein und sich direkt bei Pharmaunternehmen bewerben.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Der "Medikamententester" droht bei Nichtzahlung der Rechnung über 80 Euro per Mail:



> "...Liegt kein pfändbares Habe vor, so werden wir Insolvenzantrag gegen Sie stellen. Die negativen Folgen dürften Ihnen bekannt sein..."


----------



## Stalker2002 (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Medikamententester" droht bei Nichtzahlung der Rechnung über 80 Euro per Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> > "...Liegt kein pfändbares Habe vor, so werden wir Insolvenzantrag gegen Sie stellen. Die negativen Folgen dürften Ihnen bekannt sein..."


Wenn ich Staatsanwalt wäre (aber dem ist ja nicht so), dann würde ich da aus dem Bauch heraus mindestens an "Nötigung" denken, denn es wird ja mit einem empfindlichen Übel (Gefährdung der finanziellen Existenz, Kreditgefährdung) gedroht.

Ich würde mit der Mail zur Polizei gehen und auf Gund der Mail Anzeige erstatten... und zwar pauschal für alle zutreffenden Delikte.
Soll doch ein Staatsanwalt das Ding ausformulieren. Der versteht wenigstens was davon, wie man solchen Leuten richtig derb den Tag versaut.

MfG
L.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Die Mails an Betroffene häufen sich:



> Bei weiterer Zahlungsverweigerung müssen wir jedoch ein Inkassobüro beauftragen, mit den bekannten unangenehmen Folgen. Weiterhin wird die Forderung notfalls gerichtlich geltend gemacht. Kann sie danach nicht vollstreckt werden, werden wir einen Gerichtsvollzieher mit der Abnahme der eidesstattlichen Versicherung (= SCHUFA-Eintrag und Eintragung im öffentlichen Schuldnerverzeichnis) beauftragen. Liegt kein pfändbares Habe vor, so werden wir Insolvenzantrag gegen Sie stellen. Die negativen Folgen dürften Ihnen bekannt sein.



Mal sehen, wann sich die Verbraucherzentrale mit diesen Herrschaften beschäftigen wird. Bei der Anzahl der herausgegangenen Mails dürfte das nicht allzu lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## wanschi (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und bin froh das ich endlich eine Internetseite gefunden habe, wo ich etwas über [] erfahren kann! Leider bin ich so dumm gewesen und habe mich dort angemeldet, ich habe zu der Zeit auch die AGB`s gelesen , aber habe wenn ich ehrlich bin nicht genau gelesen und die " achtzig euro " nicht erkannt! So nun kam die Rechnung und ich war sehr erstaunt, ich wollte dort anrufen, aber leider Anrufbeantworter, daraufhin habe ich denn einfach mal per E-mail geschrieben das ich das ganze widerrufe und! Von denen kam dann die Mail das die Widerrufszeit verstrichen sei! Ich habe dann abends um 22 Uhr zurückgemeilt [...] und ich mich erstmal an den Verbraucherschutz wende! Und ich dachte ich trau meinen Augen nicht, als doch um 22.15 Uhr gleich ne Mail von ner Frau S. zurück kam, das ich bei nicht Zahlung mit Inkasso usw rechnen müsse. Naja ich hab sie dann nur verwundert gefragt, welche Firma um diese Zeit noch arbeitet. Na und nun kam heute ne Mail das ich den Betrag sofort überweisen soll, ansonsten Pfändung, Staatsanwalt usw.! Ich hab sowas noch nie erlebt, eine " Firma die einen derart unter Druck setzen will " ! Ich weiss es war meine eigene Dummheit, aber ich bin gerade im Elternurlaub und wo man in der Zeit eh sowenig Geld hat, da klammert man sich an alles! Bitte kann mir jemand helfen, soll ich das alles ignorieren? Liebe Grüsse

_Name gekürzt und rechtlich problematische Behauptung entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Dazu auch gut erklärt:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=147430&postcount=542 



> Hier im Forum steht an vielen Stellen bereits, was man tun bzw. lassen kann. M. E. lohnt es nicht, die "Brieffreundschaft" mit denen länger zu pflegen. Ich würde daher gar nicht antworten. Jede Antwort nährt bei denen nur die Hoffnung, Du wärest ggf. "weich zu kochen". Dann drohen sie wieder. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass eine Zeitlang Briefe mit ständig steigenden Drohungen bei Dir eingehen. Das hört irgendwann von selbst auf. Eine Klage von denen ist etwa so wahrscheinlich wie ein 6er im Lotto. Also cool bleiben.


----------



## sascha (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Wir werden ja sehen, wieviele dieser Besucher ihr Geld "fast freiwillig" ins schöne Allgäu transferieren sollen...


----------



## jochn (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Hi!

Habe auch Mails von den Pharma-Partnern bekommen. Bin froh, dass sich auch andere Leute mit diesem Problem auseinandersetzen. Ich werde mal euren Rat befolgen und nicht auf deren Drohbriefe antworten!


----------



## Moxiliane (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Habe meinen netten Brief samt anhängender Rechnung kürzlich (datiert 19.05.) erhalten. Blöderweise habe ich denen zwei Mails geschickt und drum gebeten, von den Kosten abzusehen, da ich momentan mein eigener Medikamententester bin (Neurologe hat mir ein paar nette Tablettchen verschrieben) und mir das Risiko doch zu hoch ist, da noch weitere Medikamente zwischenreinzuprobieren. Natürlich keinerlei Verständnis.

Ich habe nach Lektüre hier nun deren Mail-Absender gesperrt und bekam heute trotzdem eine Mail von Andreas Dingensbummens, der mir mitteilte, dass der "Versand" versehentlich eine falsche Bankverbindung mitgeschickt hätte und ich nun auf ein anderes Konto überweisen soll. Habe natürlich noch nichts und werde auch nichts überweisen.

Meine Frage nun: Gibt es jemandenen hier mit "älterer Erfahrung", der zu berichten weiß, dass die liebe Firma wirklich irgendwann Ruhe gibt? Die Berichte von konkret Betroffenen, die ich hier gefunden habe, sind ja leider nicht  wirklich lange her. Oder ich habe falsch gesucht. 

Seit wann wirkt denn die Firma []? 

Sorry, wenn ich hier Dinge frage, die vielleicht schon lange diskutiert wurden, aber bin Neuling hier und leider auch bei der []-Falle.

*[Virenscanner: "Firmennamen" entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*



> Sorry, wenn ich hier Dinge frage, die vielleicht schon lange diskutiert wurden, aber bin Neuling hier und leider auch bei der []-Falle.



Was hier diskutiert wurde und was nicht ist einfach herauszufinden: Lesen.

Davon abgesehen habe ich unlängst erst mehrere Verbände bezüglich dieser Seite kontaktiert. Unter anderem möchte ich vom Verband forschender Arzneimittelhersteller e.V. wissen, ob die diese Seite kennen und was sie davon halten. Unser Allgäuer Freund behauptet ja, er sei von mehreren Instituten damit beauftragt, Probanden zu finden. Sollte er hier die Unwahrheit behaupten (um 80 Euro zu kassieren), werden die entsprechenden Verbände schon Mittel und Wege finden, um angemessen zu reagieren. Sobald die Antworten der angeschriebenen Stellen vorliegen, werden wir berichten.


----------



## Wembley (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*



			
				Moxiliane schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage nun: Gibt es jemandenen hier mit "älterer Erfahrung", der zu berichten weiß, dass die liebe Firma wirklich irgendwann Ruhe gibt?


Meines Wissens nach ist diese Geschichte zu der Zeit als der Thread gestartet wurde (Mitte April dieses Jahres) einem größeren Publikum bekannt geworden. Viel länger dürfte es dieses "Angebot" noch nicht geben.  Daher wird man kaum Leute finden, die schon länger Erfahrung mit dieser Seite haben. 
Ohne vorhersagen zu können, wie es in diesem Fall sein wird: Die Frage, wann Firma X oder Y Ruhe geben, wird hier sehr oft gestellt. Vor allem bei den Abo-Geschichten. Wie die Erfahrung zeigt, versuchen es viele  Anbieter allgemein gesehen immer wieder mit Mahnungen, Inkasso-Briefen usw. zu ihrem Geld zu kommen. Aber den an und für sich logischen Weg zum Gericht scheuen viele dieser Anbieter dann doch. Man kann sich denken warum. Allerdings einige Mails bzw. vielleicht Briefe schreiben, kostet nicht so viel. Ein paar zahlen halt doch. Aber der entscheidende Brief (gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid) ist dann doch nicht dabei.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sascha (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*



> Aber der entscheidende Brief (gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid) ist dann doch nicht dabei.



Ums mal plakativ auf den Punkt zu bringen: Seit einem halben Jahr versuchen dubiose Anbieter, mit Abo-Fallen ihr Geld zu machen. Und bis heute ist kein einziger gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid bekannt geworden. Sagt das nicht schon alles?


----------



## Moxiliane (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Ich habe mir gerade überlegt (wirklich nur mal angenommen, es wäre wirklich eine Firma die die Absicht hat, Probanden zu vermitteln), wie die es aus der Entfernung anstellen, die Eignung es Bewerbers festzustellen. Und das ist ja wohl das, was hier in Rechnung gestellt wird.

Ich z.B. habe seinerzeit angegeben, dass ich fünf verschiedene Medikamente einnehme: Zwei gg. Depressionen, eins gg. Restless Legs, eins zum Schlafen und eins gg. Kopfschmerzen; alles verschreibungspflichtige Medikamente. Da müssten die doch wohl wenigstens einmal fragen, welche Wirkstoffe enthalten sind, wie hoch die Dosierung ist usw. Was bitte schön könnten die noch großartig an mir testen, ohne entsprechende Informationen und Voruntersuchungen. Ich denke, nur aufgrund der minimalen Angaben ist es nicht möglich, eine Eignung zu testen. Insofern KANN ich die Vorprüfung gar nicht bestanden haben und insofern ist die Grundlage für Vermittlungsgebühren nicht gegeben. Gibt es das überhaupt, dass man - auch bei gesunden Menschen - per Ferndiagnose sagen kann "du bist geeignet"? Vielleicht könnte man die auch aus dieser Richtung "kriegen". 

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Im Begleitschreiben zu meiner Rechnung steht, dass es sich um eine Vermittlungsgebühr handelt, nach deren Ausgleich ich dann vermittelt werde. Auf der Rechnung selbst wiederum steht, dass es sich um eine Bearbeitungsgebühr handelt, nämlich Aufnahme in die Datenbank. 

Im Schreiben vom 19.05. steht, dass eine Auswahl an "Testplätzen" getroffen wurde, die in Frage kommen. In der Mail vom 01.06. ist die Rede von "einem Testplatz, der für mich  bereit steht". Ja, also was denn nu?

Und  bitte schön, was soll da über mich in der Datenbank zu lesen sein? Frau X leidet unter diversen Krankheiten und nimmt Medikamente dagegen. Welche genau ist unbekannt. Aber zum Nasentropfen-Tester ist sie bestimmt geeignet (nebenbei: selbst das würde nicht stimmen).

Wenn ich denen meinen Stundenlohn in Rechnung stelle für all die Stunden, die ich seit Erhalt der Rechnung über dem Internet gebrütet habe und nachts schlaflos im Bett rumüberlegt habe, würden die mir mittlerweile mindestens das 10-fache schulden!!!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

ohne viel Worte:

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/sixcms/detail.php?template=fz_meldung_04&id=146684


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> ohne viel Worte:
> http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/sixcms/detail.php?template=fz_meldung_04&id=146684


das kommt einem doch so bekannt vor...


> Drahtzieher solle ein 22-jähriger Berufsschüler sein.


Früh übt sich, was ein ( :stumm: )  Webmaster werden will...

Die  Stellungnahme der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Pharmazeutische Medizin e.V. im Wortlaut  (DGPharMed)
http://www.dgpharmed.de/01_public/pressemitteilungen/PDFs/Meditester_Stellung.pdf


			
				dialerschutz.de schrieb:
			
		

> Update 06. Juni, 23 Uhr: Wenige Stunden nach unserem Bericht waren plötzlich alle vier genannten Seiten des Anbieters offline. Der Grund dafür, und ob dies so bleiben wird, ist derzeit unklar.


zwei (tester-heute und  meditester-gesucht) sind  on-line 

Googeln nach mkav  liefert jede Menge Beschwerden 

cp


----------



## crea (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Guten Tag,

wir sind eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma aus Hürth und produzieren bereits seit 10 Jahren das Verbraucherschutzmagazin "Ein Fall für Escher"(MDR). Wir arbeiten derzeit an einem ähnlichen Projekt für den WDR. Hierzu suchen wir Menschen aus NRW, die sich von Behörden, Firmen oder Krankenkassen ungerecht behandelt fühlen. Mithilfe kompetenter Fachanwälte bemühen wir uns Streitfälle zum Vorteil der Betroffenen zu schlichten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Pascal Grötzsch

Kontakt:
[email protected]
oder
Tel. 02233207344
Fax. 02233207395


----------



## technofreak (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Der Aufruf ist von den  Betreibern genehmigt.

tf


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Der K. hat wohl fertig:

http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1125863


----------



## Wembley (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Siehe auch hier: Ein neuer Artikel der Fuldaer Zeitung

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=146785

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*

Was ist genau die Begründung für die Hausdurchsuchung und warum kommt sie denn erst jetzt? Die Angebote sind doch schon länger bekannt. Was dauert da eigentlich so lange?


----------



## sascha (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Testpersonen für Medikamententests gesucht*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist genau die Begründung für die Hausdurchsuchung und warum kommt sie denn erst jetzt? Die Angebote sind doch schon länger bekannt. Was dauert da eigentlich so lange?



Die Ermittlungen. Du brauchst ja erstmal einen begründeten Anfangsverdacht. Je nach Qualität der Anzeigen muss die Kripo da erstmal selbst nachforschen, um dann im nächsten Schritt beim Richter einen Durchsuchungs- und Beschlagnahmebeschluss zu erwirken.

Der Bericht auf Dialerschutz.de: http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=367


----------

